# EMT-B Refresher Skills Only



## mikecheck (Nov 12, 2009)

I just passed the Nat'l Registry written exam. However, my practical exam has expired. I am not yet certified or registered as an EMT in California. Will I qualify for this course at the San Francisco Paramedics Association (SFPA)? Also, is this course just the exam, or do they go over the skills and test at the end?


----------



## mikecheck (Nov 12, 2009)

Also, if I received my EMT course completion about 1 & 1/2 years ago, and just passed the Nat'l Registry written exam, does that renew my EMT education for 2 more years? Or will I have to take another refresher course?


----------



## ChargerGirl (Nov 30, 2009)

good question. im wondering the same thing. hopefully someone answers this


----------



## rescue99 (Nov 30, 2009)

mikecheck said:


> Also, if I received my EMT course completion about 1 & 1/2 years ago, and just passed the Nat'l Registry written exam, does that renew my EMT education for 2 more years? Or will I have to take another refresher course?



It does not. Candidates have 2 years to initiate exams and 12 months from the time you take the first exam to pass all parts. The web site should clarify 
your questions. Congrats by they way!


----------

